# Poor Jenny's died...



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

The ever so active acrobat Jenny died yesterday on my chest. He was not feeling well for the past 2-3 days, but nothing serious. We took him to a vet, his regular vet was on leave and not available. The vet (who was not an avian expert) gave an injectable 10 mg dose of gentamycin, which was a 100 times more than for his body weight. The poor thing started showing all the signs of gentamycin toxicity, vomiting every 10 minutes and passing out more urine every 10-15 minutes than he used to pass during the whole day. I kept him on my chest to keep him warm but he finally passed away at 2:20 at night. He was the most vocal and active of my 4 tiels and has left a big void. May her soul rest in peace and may she fly in skies knowing no limits. 

His mate, Pepsi has been roaming around the house screeching like anything. How long would she take to get over the loss and start playing with the others who haven't reacted all that badly to Jenny's death?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Fly free Jenny.


----------



## Starcheerlions (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I have yet to get my first tiel in less than 2 weeks, I am not looking forward to when this happens to me


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks JaimeS and Starcheerlions.

Starcheerlions, dont worry, tiels have a long lifespan and unless they are unlucky, they'll spend years of love and play with you before passing away. Unfortunately, Jenny was just a year and a half.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh, how sad. I'm so sorry for your loss. As for Pepsi, I think all tiels grieve differently and there isn't really an answer as to how long it will take. Just try to give him extra attention and scritches.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I am sooo sorry for your loss. Fly free little one. And to think you trusted your precious little one to a vet that goofed. So sad.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. In the future, if you're not seeing an avian vet you should not agree with any doses until you check them yourself. Most medications are online and you can look up the correct dose yourself.

Birds have different lengths of grieving processes, just like humans, so I can't tell you how long the other bird will be looking for Jenny.

:angel:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jenny.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Jenny,it is so sad when they leave especially at such a young age.May you fly free Jenny.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss fly free jenny


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Unfortunately we do not have avian vets here in India. Even the regular vet that we take our tiels to is not an avian vet, but he is a very cautious fellow who often refuses to give medicine to our tiels before referring to text/ internet . The most unfortunate part is that I being a doctor myself couldn't see the gross error in dose till it was too late.
The only heartening part is the pain that poor Jenny was in towards the end, and how Pepsi all the time, and the other sometimes, go around calling Jenny and then cocking their heads up and listening all around to hear a response.
All three of our tiels are about a year old. Would it help if I got another tiel to try and fill the void that Jenny's left? Would the other tiels be able to adjust considering they're already grown up?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Jenny.  Have you thought about pursuing the matter, since it was obvious that it was completely the vet's fault? I think you should at least ask for your money back. As to whether you should get another bird, that is totally up to you as nobody can say if it would be a "good" or "bad" idea for your birds. It's like if someone asked you if you could guarantee you would like the new friend they want to introduce to you. Like you, your other birds also need some time to deal with the loss of Jenny. If you want to get another bird, then go ahead, but you must keep in mind that no on can guarantee all your birds will love the new bird.

I'm also sorry to hear that there are no avian vets in India. If that is the case, then make sure you remain an active member on this forum so that you can continue to expand your knowledge on tiels, and ask lots of questions so that the experts here (I'm not one of them but there are those who are here ) can give you advice. And if you ever have to take your tiel to the vet again, keep us posted on the progress and the vet's diagnosis and ask questions so that we can give you some second opinions to prevent the same thing from happening again. All the best and take care. :flowers:


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Annie. Though it was entirely the vets fault (the regular vet has accepted the center's negligence) , we cannot pursue the matter. The veterinary hospital is a government institution which hardly charges any fee (less than a dollar's equivalent for a consult). Asking for a refund is redundant. We did tell the regular vet about the turn of events and how we know about the blunder his colleague had made, but there is little we can do beyond that.

I have learnt the hard way as to why not to have blind faith in reckless vets. We'll try to stick to the regular vet, and as you mentioned, I'll be more forthcoming in asking for advice on the forum (though I wish the need doesn't arise in the near future).

I just want to keep my birds happy, and to be honest I am being a bit selfish when I ask about a new bird in that I hope that it'll cheer me and my mother up as well. Both of us are still haunted by the suffering that Jenny went through in his last few hours. But I fear that it might not work out well. Thus I am confused.


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Jenny... The worse part of loving a pet, is when we have to say goodbye to them.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

singal.mukul said:


> I just want to keep my birds happy, and to be honest I am being a bit selfish when I ask about a new bird in that I hope that it'll cheer me and my mother up as well. Both of us are still haunted by the suffering that Jenny went through in his last few hours. But I fear that it might not work out well. Thus I am confused.


Oh oh, in that case I advise you not to make any decisions right now until you and your mother have finished grieving the loss of Jenny. What you and your mother need to do is give yourselves time to grieve Jenny's death properly and not run out and get another bird to "fill the void". Right now you are still grieving and you won't be able to make a good decision, and trust me, getting another bird may not "cheer you up" as you think it could. I understand how horrible it is to have to watch Jenny suffer before she died but it was not your fault in any way. You did the best you could under the circumstances and it was an unfortunate incident. I'm sure she is in a very nice place now and no longer suffering. Please take care. Here are 2 flowers, one for you and one for your mother. :flowers: :flowers:


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Annie. I guess you're right, I shouldn't buy another bird in haste. I really hope that he's in a better place where there's no suffering. 

I don't have too many people around me who have pets, and nobody with cockatiels. This is why I like coming to the forum, as I find so many people who love their bird as much as I do.

Thank you again for being so considerate and for the flowers.

PS. Jenny was a male (we ourselves came to know of this only a few months back when he molted for the first time, hence the female name)


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

hey where in india u from?? there are good avian vets in mumbai atleast.

btw sorry to hear abt ur loss. may jenny's soul rest in peace



singal.mukul said:


> Unfortunately we do not have avian vets here in India. Even the regular vet that we take our tiels to is not an avian vet, but he is a very cautious fellow who often refuses to give medicine to our tiels before referring to text/ internet . The most unfortunate part is that I being a doctor myself couldn't see the gross error in dose till it was too late.
> The only heartening part is the pain that poor Jenny was in towards the end, and how Pepsi all the time, and the other sometimes, go around calling Jenny and then cocking their heads up and listening all around to hear a response.
> All three of our tiels are about a year old. Would it help if I got another tiel to try and fill the void that Jenny's left? Would the other tiels be able to adjust considering they're already grown up?


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks suhel.desai. When I said we do not have avian vets in India, I meant that we hardly have any, and the odd avian vet is only present in some of the metropolitan cities. I live in Chandigarh and as far as I know we do not have any avian vet in the region. However we do have a government veterinary hospital in Panchkula, which is pretty good per se, and unfortunately, where Jenny was administered the gentamycin shot. During my search on the internet I did locate avian vets in Delhi, Bangalore and Mumbai, but no one near home.


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

hmm...the problem is avian vet studies are of very long duration and its not as lucrative as other options hence very few ppl go ahead to become vets especially avian. 




singal.mukul said:


> Thanks suhel.desai. When I said we do not have avian vets in India, I meant that we hardly have any, and the odd avian vet is only present in some of the metropolitan cities. I live in Chandigarh and as far as I know we do not have any avian vet in the region. However we do have a government veterinary hospital in Panchkula, which is pretty good per se, and unfortunately, where Jenny was administered the gentamycin shot. During my search on the internet I did locate avian vets in Delhi, Bangalore and Mumbai, but no one near home.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

What an awful thing to happen

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I'm still grieving for my baby who passed May 2011.

My thoughts r with u

Fly high Jenny and fly free


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your other tiels live a very long and healthy life and don't have to see a vet because they are sick.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that you have lost one of your dear companion.
I am certain she is thankful for the warmth, the security, the life and a home you have gave her. My prayers are for her and those she left behind.

May eternal peace rest upon her in her great flight in the wide radiant blue sky.
Requiescat in pace, Jenney :angel:


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

True Suhel, and unfortunately we cannot help it. The only thing which we can do is to manage better with what ever resources we have. And as smays810 said, lets hope that our birds don't fall sick and need to visit a vet.


----------



## Eric's Mommy (Dec 1, 2011)

This is SOO SAD! I hope your ok a lost of a bird hurts


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss! :angel:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

bjknight93 I cant agree with you more.This is really horrible.These people should be prosecuted.Very very sad for your loss singal.mukul.Next time,ask as many questions you feel like asking,the vet must inform you properly,and if youre not satisfied,dont let the person touch your animal,look for a second opinion,because theres a lot of jerks out there,calling themselves vets,who couldnt care less for our babies.We had something similar happening to our bird,nearly a year ago, and if it wasnt for the fact that Im a doctor and sensed that there was something wrong with the way our baby s treatment was being carried out and changed vets ,we would have probably lost him.My thoughts are with you X x


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm really sorry for your loss. i lost my bird recently so i know what you must be going through. once time heals your pain, i'm sure getting a new bird will really help you. 



> During my search on the internet I did locate avian vets in Delhi, Bangalore and Mumbai, but no one near home.


i too live in india, in bangalore and through internet searches and calling up vet clinics, i couldnt find any avian vet in bangalore. i used to show my bird to the regular vet, and though i knew that my bird was losing weight, the vet told me everything was ok. because of me trusting my vet, my bird is no longer with me. you mention you came across avian vets in bangalore. can you pls share their details with me? it will be much appreciated


----------



## fefa526 (Jun 12, 2012)

so sad to hear that  she lived a good life though


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

If that "vet" overdosed him on medication because they had no idea what they were doing i would sue them for overdosing the poor bird!!!
But im sincerely sorry for your loss i dread the day my tiel will pass away.
Fly free jenny


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

@ flyboy I am pretty sure the vet wasn't aware of the dose, and when I later calculated it, the dose was appropriate for a 10 kg animal/person. Things from suing to going to the vet and giving him a piece of my mind have crossed my mind, but in the end I have to accept the fact that there is nothing I can do to the vet, and anything which will not bring back Jenny doesn't seem worthwhile.

@ sarah, I am so sorry for your loss, I can fully understand what you must have gone through. I found this pet clinic's details, I hope it helps you.

Pets N Birds in Rajarajeswari Nagar, Bangalore
N #704, 5th stage, 60 feet road, BEML layout, Rajeshwari Nagar, Bangalore
Ph No. 080-69901866

@ nassrah I am a doctor myself, but thought that the vet would know more about birds than me. I don't have too many options with regards to vets, as this is the biggest vet hospital in the region, and is actually a teaching hospital. I just rue the fact that my regular vet was on a day's leave, and the other OPD I took Jenny to had this negligent vet on duty.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you singal. its very kind of you to share the details with me. will contact them this week.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Please call the hospital and give them and that vet a piece of your mind. It won't bring your bird back, but it might save other birds from similar fates. If he did not know he was overdosing the bird (if a vet does not know, who is supposed to?!?! I have a similar problem here) then he should learn that he DID kill poor Jenny because he did not even think of the body weight. They should be reminded that these birds are not 10kg animals.

I am so sorry for your loss. I can imagine your feelings, I am going through them right now.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

F.I.P. "Fly in Peace" little Jenny.
I will remember this as a lesson for my self when going to a vet to have them double check the amount of anything...


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Jynxstorm, birdsoo and acem77.

@ birdsoo: I just don't want to face that vet again. I did inform his colleague though (the regular vet we visit) and he says that the case was discussed at the hospital so that its not repeated.

We've planted a raat ki rani plant (night blooming jasmine/ Cestrum nocturnum) over where we buried Jenny. As the monsoon season has begun, hopefully the plant will blossom and spread fragrance around.


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

@ birdsoo: What happened to your bird. Is he/she all right now???


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Which one? 

I have two cockatiels who are sick, but they are diagnosed and are on medication, so it is fine. (One is sleeping on my shoulder right now, she is called Jerry)

The one that still makes me cry day and night is one of my budgies that died on 29th of June. He could have been saved but the vets did not do much to diagnose, for some reason. When the vent swab came back negative for bacteria, they did not do much and turns out, he had AGY. It was too late when they finally realized what he had. It hurts me so much thinking about he could have survived and he was very young, had a life ahead of him.

That experience made me way more involved in what the vets are doing and are not doing. When I am not sure that they do enough or when I don't understand fully, I make sure they see. I am way more alert and less trusting, in a way. I get second opinions at least via phone as to how to proceed to diagnose properly (we dont have avian vets so I call other countries).

I know this burning pain will cease in time, but I will still be heartbroken over the loss of my baby boy. If you have the chance to stop somebody else's bird from suffering in the hands of an incompetent vet, I say "go for it".


----------

